
Everything It Will Take to Get Faster Wi-Fi on Planes - tysone
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/06/the-flying-wi-fi-machine/530394/?single_page=true
======
PaulHoule
How about faster Wi-Fi at home for people who are stuck with DSL and Dialup?

